# deep cleaning frequency



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

how often do things get deep cleaned. it seems like I try to get each room at least once a year frequently, used more like twice and clean quarterly. 

I can't schedule it, it has to be a primal thing. I am sorta in the middle of a cleaning episode now. Maybe because of a first cool snap. once started look out it is going to be finished. that said I can never get all of the house to be in harmony at the same time. 

I have a clean freak neighbor who once told me she can't leave the house until everything is done.... wow I would never leave the house there is never a done moment.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

personally I do a deep clean once the snow start flying in full - so about another month here. My sister on the other hand is a self described ccompulsive clean freak does it every month - then again she has house cleaners and does a quick clean before they show up (sweep/mop/dust) - never can understand that logic but hey not my money.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Whaaat? She's paying them to clean and cleaning up before they get there? Lol.
I do a HUGE deep clean twice a year, Sept and March.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Twice a year here also.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Whatever works for you is great. I am following flylady which has allowed me to organize and clean and even deep clean as I go along. It's a little different each time you cycle through.

Belfry bat has been posting another calendar that she is doing at the same time and I would like to do some of those as well. Doing a deep cleaning once or twice or year cannot work for me because I just don't have that kind of time and also, it would be overwhelming. I like the gentle way that flylady steps you through.You aren't expected to do it all--just what you are able to that day/week.

Here's this weeks link:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...izing/524009-flylady-week-sept-8-kitchen.html

My hope is that we can encourage and teach one another. Please leave some comments each week! What did you get done? How do you do things....That kind of thing....


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I do one little task at a time when it gets to needing done. I've found when I break it up into a couple deep cleaning tasks a week, I don't feel quite so overwhelmed, plus nothing ever gets too awful between cleanings. I live in a little bitty house with three children, a hound, and my husband, so things get dirty and disorganized quickly but there's also much less to actually clean. I have a hard time following any systems like Flylady (though her ideals are great and essentially what I do minus the rigidity of it all).


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I still like to do a big spring and fall cleaning, even though I try to follow the Flylady to some degree through the rest of the year. For instance spring and fall are when the windows get the full clean inside and out. The rest of the year they're only done on the inside. Also that's when I wash down the walls, usually half the rooms in spring and the other half in fall so I'm not doing all the rooms at once. The rest of the year they only get dusted. The mattresses get vac'ed and lightly sprayed with a bleach solution and flipped over. The light covers all get taken down and cleaned. Even though the heavy bedding is cleaned before being stored for the summer, I like to hang it all to air out on a nice breezy fall day. I also change out the decorations 3 times a year as well. I love fall so decorate for that, then on to Christmas and then to spring/summer. And of course there are the seasonal yard/garden chores as well. So it's basically just things like this that I don't do on a daily or even weekly basis.
But right now owing to a sprained knee things are going very slowly.


----------

